# Phase One Mirrorless MF Camera in December!



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

I can imagine that getting rid of that huge clunky mirror would be welcomed. Hopefully, it would use the same lenses and body, just minus the mirror. Its not a sports camera, so lightening fast AF is not required. In a studio, a LCD monitor will work fine to compose. I'm not sure what options might be coming for landscape photographers who work in the daylight. Perhaps a EVF?

You can probably get one starting at $43,000 for the beginner model  

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9012734727/phase-one-to-introduce-a-series-mirrorless-medium-format-camera-system


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

One other comment, this is not actually a new camera, rather a combination of existing pieces from two manufacturers and sold as a kit that is adjusted and shimmed for proper registration of the lens and back. It might be manual focus, I am not that familiar with the pieces.

The mirrorless caught my eye, but it might be just salesmanship.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 15, 2014)

I've seen posts where people were asking for an MF mirrorless, but at $43K + lenses etc., I can't see it being sold in the thousands, nor it giving any curry to the Sony A7's.

Now I know that mirrorless cameras sell for more than an equivalent DSLR, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll take 4x Pentax 645z thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I've seen posts where people were asking for an MF mirrorless, but at $43K + lenses etc., I can't see it being sold in the thousands, nor it giving any curry to the Sony A7's.
> 
> Now I know that mirrorless cameras sell for more than an equivalent DSLR, but this is just ridiculous.


 
That includes a $5500 Rodenstock lens. The price for the high end model will double. 

My point was, if a mirrorless can be made for a MF camera, we should see Canon coming out with one for FF bodies. The question is- How much will you pay to remove the mirror? It ought to lower the price, but we know better.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 16, 2014)

To me, the concept looks like an invitation to get seriously involved in 3D printing, roll your own body, attach lens and back according to your design intent.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll put money on Canon working on a mirrorless that has the look, feel, and build of a 5D Mark III. Electronic viewfinders have come a long way. Want a burst rate of 20 fps? No mirror to limit the fps. No mirror bounce = sharper images. Need one heck of a buffering system though. There are things mirrorless formats can do that DSLRs can't. The next year or two might prove interesting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'll put money on Canon working on a mirrorless that has the look, feel, and build of a 5D Mark III. Electronic viewfinders have come a long way. Want a burst rate of 20 fps? No mirror to limit the fps. No mirror bounce = sharper images. Need one heck of a buffering system though. There are things mirrorless formats can do that DSLRs can't. The next year or two might prove interesting.


 
I don't think they will, simply because I'd love to have one, and they never seem to take my advice.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 16, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put money on Canon working on a mirrorless that has the look, feel, and build of a 5D Mark III. Electronic viewfinders have come a long way. Want a burst rate of 20 fps? No mirror to limit the fps. No mirror bounce = sharper images. Need one heck of a buffering system though. There are things mirrorless formats can do that DSLRs can't. The next year or two might prove interesting.
> ...



We could start a rumor


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 20, 2014)

Meh. They basically took large format parts, added an iPhone and wham 40000$+. MF will still take massive lenses if you use the naive lenses for the platform. This could be of benefit to still life or LF shooters but then again, they'd like real thing of the bellows and such. Now if Pentax did this for that 7000$ range and had LS lenses, I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 20, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> We could start a rumor



If only there were a website for such rumours. ;D


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nothing very new here, it's just an ALPA architecture camera (the same have been existing with MF film backs, for decades). They just added a digital MF back. If one want to call it mirrorless....

Basically, all view cameras are mirrorless, since the 19° century. The ALPA / Phase One combination is nevertheless a wonderful tool for architecture, for the ones who can afford it.


----------

